# 1Ds Mark IV & More [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 2, 2010)

```
<p><strong>1Ds Mark IV

<span style="font-weight: normal;">Stephen Alvarez (NG Photographer) posted a tidbit of information on his blog. Ã‚Â 4-5 people sent this link in, so I’ll pass it onto the rest.</span></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="font-weight: normal;"><em>“A friend told me that there are some Canon 1ds MK IV test models floating around.”</em></span></strong></p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.picturestoryblog.com/2010/08/canon-1ds-mk-iv.html">http://www.picturestoryblog.com/2010/08/canon-1ds-mk-iv.html</a></strong></p>
<p>Nothing extraordinary.</p>
<p><strong>S90

<span style="font-weight: normal;">I was just told the S90 has officially reached EOL (End of Life).</span></strong></p>
<p><strong>August 30/31

<span style="font-weight: normal;">I received info that this is a timeframe that a new DSLR would be announced. I wasn’t told which model. Just that it would be as revolutionary as the 5D Mark II was. I was promised better information from this person in the next couple of weeks.</span></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## uptown (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: 1D Mark IV & More [CR1]*

I feel like the S90 is still so relatively "new".
EOL already?


----------



## weixing (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: 1D Mark IV & More [CR1]*

Hi,


> Just that it would be as revolutionary as the 5D Mark II was


 Just wonder what is "revolutionary" to Canon?? It's seem like it can be anything...  3D video?? Live histogram in view finder?? Lightning fast contrast AF?? Return of eye-controlled focusing??

Have a nice day.


----------



## cfibanez (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: 1D Mark IV & More [CR1]*

Was the 5DM2 revolutionary?


----------



## Woody (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: 1D Mark IV & More [CR1]*



cfibanez said:


> Was the 5DM2 revolutionary?



I suspect there's a typo. The original 5D was 'revolutionary' in the sense it was the first 'affordable' FF DSLR.

The next 'revolutionary' camera is probably a Canon EVIL camera. Unless Canon has somehow resolved the slow contrast based AF issue, I cannot see how attractive it can be. Hopefully, it's not another Panasonic G2 or Sony NEX wannabe.


----------



## pierlux (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: 1D Mark IV & More [CR1]*



Woody said:


> cfibanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I think 'revolutionary' for a camera relates to specs and features rather than its price. The 5dII was indeed revolutionary. I wouldn't call an eventual Canon EVIL 'revolutionary' since EVIL cameras are already available. That said, I can't imagine what a new Canon camera could offer to be defined revolutionary... apart from the already suggested fast contrast AF, in-viewfinder live histogram and eye-controlled focus, what about a built-in GPS or a new sensor technology other than backlit cmos?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: 1D Mark IV & More [CR1]*



Woody said:


> I suspect there's a typo.



There's a typo alright - in the title that CRguy gave this post. Last I checked, the 1D Mark IV has already been released. CRguy, you might want to correct your topic to read 1D*s* Mark IV, since that is still the subject of rumors.


----------



## pierlux (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: 1D Mark IV & More [CR1]*



neuroanatomist said:


> Woody said:
> 
> 
> > I suspect there's a typo.
> ...



Wow neuroanatomist, you deserve your nick! BTW, love to read your posts on TDP!


----------



## Justin (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: 1D Mark IV & More [CR1]*

Revolutionary could be a lot of things. Given that we've heard almost nothing about a 5D3 or a 3D I would guess it's the xxD successor. Revolutionary could be video AF? A swivel screen? Digital focus pull? A few silent focusing zoom lenses? I still think we'll get a standard 60D followed by a 1Ds4 followed by a 5D2 successor - fall, winter, fall respectively. Maybe EVL works its way into the time line.


----------



## iblogulike (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: 1Ds Mark IV & More [CR1]*

Does anyone else hope that Vincent Laforet is in Italy to film on a new 1Ds Mark IV?


----------



## gkreis (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: 1D Mark IV & More [CR1]*



uptown said:


> I feel like the S90 is still so relatively "new".
> EOL already?



The special prices Newegg and others have been running in the s90 that last month or so confirms it for me. They have been pushing them.


----------



## jlevie01 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: 1Ds Mark IV & More [CR1]*

The key term here is obviously "revolutionary." I think the comment that, to Canon, "It's seem like it can be anything..." is right on the money. I have little doubt that they would apply that term to anything you all have mentioned (new AF, swivel screen, etc.).

For me however, I think the there's only really a couple of things Canon can do to truly match the revolutionary nature of the 5D2. Whether it's in a DSLR or EVIL body will be interesting to see, but:
1. Raw Video and/or non-line-skipping CMOS acquisition 
2. Full 1080 HD output (even during record) from HDMI port
3. Slow-mo (60fps or higher) on a full frame camera

If they come with one or more of these features the industry could really get turned on it's head. Anything less than that is progress, but not revolutionary.

Do we think Canon has any of that coming within the month? I tend to think, not so soon. Maybe we get #2 and #3 on a 5D3, but not till mid/late 2011. #1 I'm not holding my breath.

Any thoughts?


----------



## iblogulike (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: 1Ds Mark IV & More [CR1]*



jlevie01 said:


> For me however, I think the there's only really a couple of things Canon can do to truly match the revolutionary nature of the 5D2. Whether it's in a DSLR or EVIL body will be interesting to see, but:
> 1. Raw Video and/or non-line-skipping CMOS acquisition
> 2. Full 1080 HD output (even during record) from HDMI port
> 3. Slow-mo (60fps or higher) on a full frame camera
> ...



#1 & #2 . . . yes. I would also add the ability to output 2k or higher from a FF DSLR. #3 requires a serious hardware upgrade.


----------



## Jason (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: 1Ds Mark IV & More [CR1]*

The likelihood of #1 depends on what you mean by RAW video. If you mean RAW uncompressed video, then that is just not going to happen. That's just far too much data to move that quickly. I do think pixel binning instead of line skipping for 1080p video is a distinct possibility, and I would count this revolutionary. I do, however think that the h264 compression will remain the same or very close to current Canon video-capable DSLR cameras.

A hugely revolutionary feature on the DSLR video side of things would be a global shutter. This also seems unlikely to me, but it has been a rumored inclusion in the Panasonic GH2.

Soon we'll all see what each of the manufacturers have up their sleeves.


----------



## MadButcher (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: 1Ds Mark IV & More [CR1]*

I think a fast contrast-based AF from the sensor with object-tracking.
So that the camera automaticaly keeps focused on a moving face, dog or even rc-car or bird.

p.s.
In 1993 I was lucky to sit in a Apache AH-64, and the american pilot demonstrated the tracking system of the gun.


----------



## Jaszek (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: 1Ds Mark IV & More [CR1]*

Now...if Only I had the money for a 1Ds IV lol :'(


----------



## jlevie01 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: 1Ds Mark IV & More [CR1]*



Jason said:


> The likelihood of #1 depends on what you mean by RAW video. If you mean RAW uncompressed video, then that is just not going to happen. That's just far too much data to move that quickly.



By RAW, I simply mean in the same sense that RED and Alexa have RAW sensor data as opposed to burned in iso/color/contrast/etc. Same as RAW vs. JPEG in terms of still images. 

I realize that video will undergo compression of one form or another no for many years to come, no matter what camera system we're talking about.


----------



## Michal (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: 1Ds Mark IV & More [CR1]*



Canon Rumors said:


> <p><strong>1Ds Mark IV
> 
> 
> <span style=\"font-weight: normal;\">Stephen Alvarez (NG Photographer) posted a tidbit of information on his blog. Ã‚ 4-5 people sent this link in, so Iâ€™ll pass it onto the rest.</span></strong></p>
> ...



There's nothing like a first-hand rumour. "A friend told me" - let's have a few more that are CR2 - a friend told me that Canon is developing more lenses, printers and cameras. Very impressive rumour reporting.


----------



## scott (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: 1Ds Mark IV & More [CR1]*

I guess now I will have to wait another month to decide which new body to buy. Let's hope cutting edge means a sensor that won't overheat after 30 min of constant use.


----------



## ronderick (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: 1Ds Mark IV & More [CR1]*

Well, it's not a matter of whether Canon is going to release the next 1Ds installment, but more of a question about WHEN. 

As for "revolutionary", I would say make it the first Canon camera to cross the 3,000+ megapixal line...



... and we can all cry if Canon announces a new mount at Photokina.


----------



## J-Man (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: 1Ds Mark IV & More [CR1]*

Wild thought, optical and in body IS working together.
That would be revolutionary.

New sensor tech? Sure, 
Control focus while in video mode with the zoom buttons? That too.


----------



## Jason (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: 1Ds Mark IV & More [CR1]*

The Alexa actually offers full uncompressed RAW recording.

http://www.abelcine.com/articles/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=511:arri-alexa-post-workflow-options-quality-a-ease&catid=25&Itemid=46


----------



## jlevie01 (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: 1Ds Mark IV & More [CR1]*



Jason said:


> The Alexa actually offers full uncompressed RAW recording.



Hmmm, interesting. Gotta be careful with this kind of lingo, though. Even with "uncompressed" raw or HD output there would seem to be a codec in place. I have a feeling there is some sort of "loss-less" compression going on in the same vein as with RED. 

Maybe I'm just behind the times.


----------



## joeltan111 (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: 1Ds Mark IV & More [CR1]*

Hmm... how about an EVIL or a super small entry-level as a 1000d replacement? 

I think a 1000d replacement IS in the works. the price has fallen like hell in the last 6 months, stock is being cleared. 
Between now and december, i would expect the following: 
1000d replacement- 2000d? 
50d replacement- 60d
1ds mk4.

Sounds about right?


----------

